# Is there a club for me? A not so fast 40-something lady in Leicestershire!



## bicycling_nurse (30 May 2014)

Just wondering if there are any clubs in Leicester/Leicestershire that might be ok for me? Looking at the obvious contenders (Leicester Forest/Leicester Road Club) I'm a bit worried about their stated average mileage times. I ride a road bike and am currently training for Ride London, which will be my first 100 miler. I'm absolutely not fast (though getting better all the time!) and I'm really concentrating on my endurance and building distances. I generally ride at around 13.5 MPH average on a reasonably hilly (for this part of the world!) route though I can go a bit faster if I keep it flattish.
Is there anything for me does anyone know? I don't want to race around but I'd like to keep up my steady improvement and train fairly seriously without feeling too out of my depth. I'm also a bit bored training on my own and would like to learn some road etiquette also!


----------



## TissoT (30 May 2014)

Go and join one of the above ... your fitness will improve, riding in a group and also your speed ! 
A club will urge you on ...


----------



## Fubar (30 May 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> Just wondering if there are any clubs in Leicester/Leicestershire that might be ok for me? Looking at the obvious contenders (Leicester Forest/Leicester Road Club) I'm a bit worried about their stated average mileage times. I ride a road bike and am currently training for Ride London, which will be my first 100 miler. I'm absolutely not fast (though getting better all the time!) and I'm really concentrating on my endurance and building distances. I generally ride at around 13.5 MPH average on a reasonably hilly (for this part of the world!) route though I can go a bit faster if I keep it flattish.
> Is there anything for me does anyone know? I don't want to race around but I'd like to keep up my steady improvement and train fairly seriously without feeling too out of my depth. I'm also a bit bored training on my own and would like to learn some road etiquette also!



Many clubs run a "bun run" type ride at weekends which is slower paced and not designed to drop anyone, especially not newbies - can't guarantee that won't happen though on your first ride so why not contact the clubs mentioned and ask what they offer? You can usually try the rides out before joining. A club will progress you and it's great riding in a group, though can be terrifying at first! Hope you get on well. Regards, Mark


----------



## Cycleops (30 May 2014)

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.
Groucho Marx


----------



## bicycling_nurse (30 May 2014)

I guess contacting them and having a chat would be the thing to do. I suppose they'd tell me if they thought I'd struggle - wouldn't they?!

I just thought maybe there was an obvious Leics club for someone like me that I haven't found yet?


----------



## sheddy (30 May 2014)

Don't forget the Skyride Socials http://www.goskyride.com


----------



## TissoT (31 May 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> I guess contacting them and having a chat would be the thing to do. I suppose they'd tell me if they thought I'd struggle - wouldn't they?!
> 
> I just thought maybe there was an obvious Leics club for someone like me that I haven't found yet?


Most people struggle a little bit at first ... It took myself about 4 club runs to realise I was getting fitter and able keeping up with the group. Just have to keep bouncing back to the club rides
We all have to start somewhere ....


----------



## cyberknight (31 May 2014)

I read the bumph on the club and seems you should be ok on the saturday run as when your riding in a group you kind of get sucked along like racing cars drafting so you can go a bit faster and longer without using so much energy.


Saturday Afternoon Ride starting at 2pm, 30 miles at around 15mph average. (Starting at The Outdoor Pursuits Centre on the Red Hill circle.)


Sunday Morning Ride starting at 9:15am, 50-70 miles at around 16mph average + including tea stop. (Starting at The Outdoor Pursuits Centre on the Red Hill circle.)


Wednesday Evening Ride starting at 6:30pm, 30 miles at around 16-17mph average. (Starting at The Outdoor Pursuits Centre on the Red Hill circle.)


Saturday Morning Ride starting at 9am, 50miles at around 18+mph high average. (Starting at The Red Lion in Rothley.)
What about a local CTC ?

http://www.ctc.org.uk/local-groups
or british cycling
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2014)

As above - talk to the local club and try their easiest run.
Look at CTC runs, more conversational pace.
Start your own group with a few like-minded cycle-buddies, you may find others like the way you ride and are equally put-off by 'sporting' clubs.


----------



## bicycling_nurse (31 May 2014)

Cyberknight - wondering if Leicester Forest might be better for me as they run a Sunday Social which s ideal for people new to the club it says:
http://www.leicesterforest.org.uk/

TinyMy Newt - yes it's the average speed on my Cateye that I'm quoting, I actually ride at anything between 4-5MPH on a killer bit of hill up to over 30MPH going the other way! I feel a bit more confident after my ride today - and not because I rode fast either! I went out with my dad who is 72 and has had 2 lots of heart valve surgery but is an ex club cyclist. I haven't ridden with him for a couple of months since getting my road bike and really upping my training mileage and I realised that I'm a LOT faster and fitter than I was. I kept having to wait for him on even the slightest gradient and really slow down at other times and didn't need to push myself at all like I used to on our rides. I'm going to do my long ride on my own tomorrow but feel pretty sure I'm improving now.

Fab Foodie - I don't really have any friends who ride on the road. I do a monthly ride with my work colleagues which tends to be a 4-5 hour slow/steady/chatty off road ride with a leisurely pub lunch - I always really enjoy this but am looking for something a bit more full on without being _too_ full on if you know what I mean.

Cheers for all the replies, everyone is so encouraging here


----------



## Fubar (31 May 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> Cyberknight - wondering if Leicester Forest might be better for me as they run a Sunday Social which s ideal for people new to the club it says:
> http://www.leicesterforest.org.uk/
> 
> TinyMy Newt - yes it's the average speed on my Cateye that I'm quoting, I actually ride at anything between 4-5MPH on a killer bit of hill up to over 30MPH going the other way! I feel a bit more confident after my ride today - and not because I rode fast either! I went out with my dad who is 72 and has had 2 lots of heart valve surgery but is an ex club cyclist. I haven't ridden with him for a couple of months since getting my road bike and really upping my training mileage and I realised that I'm a LOT faster and fitter than I was. I kept having to wait for him on even the slightest gradient and really slow down at other times and didn't need to push myself at all like I used to on our rides. I'm going to do my long ride on my own tomorrow but feel pretty sure I'm improving now.
> ...



It certainly sounds like you are ready to try group riding - just give it a go. I remember feeling sick the first time I went out (almost left there and then) 1 year on I'm still going out so can't be that bad! Try it, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## alans (31 May 2014)

These people

http://www.leicesterspokes.org.uk/

may be of interest to you


----------



## bicycling_nurse (18 Jun 2014)

Quick update for those who were kind enough to reply with advice - I've been out a couple of times with (male) road cycling friends and realise I still need a few more miles in the legs before going on a proper club ride. I have to say riding with the boys does make me push myself and I've noticed an improvement in my general fitness and strength as a result so I'm definitely going to join a club (prob Leics Forest). In the meantime I've found these ladies and hope to attend the long ride at the end of the month:
http://www.leicesterwomensvelo.co.uk/


----------

